
Take Alcohol to Drink on Your Flight - neeharc
http://imatravelninja.com/2012/05/16/take-alcohol-to-drink-on-your-flight/
======
xur17
It may be illegal to drink these on a plane (from one of the comments):

"Sec. 121.575 Alcoholic beverages.

(a) No person may drink any alcoholic beverage aboard an aircraft unless the
certificate holder operating the aircraft has served that beverage to him."

[http://www.airweb.faa.gov/Regulatory_and_Guidance_Library%5C...](http://www.airweb.faa.gov/Regulatory_and_Guidance_Library%5CrgFAR.nsf/0/4169CCE6717F88B386256BC9004338B6?OpenDocument)

~~~
twelve40
Just mix it up with OJ post-security. Also, can finish before boarding, the
drink of choice will still be cheaper that airport bars.

------
bdharva
Classic. I just finished a rotation-based training program, and this is how my
co-workers and I got through the constant travel. The TSA never took any issue
with it, and many folks were quite amused/inspired by it.

~~~
neeharc
I'm going to have to try this next time. I'm just surprised that I never heard
about something like this till today

------
nine_k
I think TSA should encourage passengers to drink alcohol during flights: a
drunk passenger is technically incapable of being a terrorist.

We're lucky the haven't introduced a mandatory in-flight sleep pill.

~~~
theorique
Well, they are certainly not an observant Muslim. That suggests the odds are
better they are not a terrorist.

